# Wattwürmer in WHV, Hooksiel und Schilling.



## ALexander Remmers (25. Mai 2013)

Moin,
Weiß jemand wo man am besten Wattwürmer finden kann?
Und hat jemand schon mal eine Bait Pump benutzt?
Wie benutzt man diese dann richtig?
Danke


----------



## hecq (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer in WHV, Hooksiel und Schilling.*

Schillig gehen immer welche!


----------



## ALexander Remmers (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer in WHV, Hooksiel und Schilling.*

Ich wohne in F-Grooden, und dachte an Stellen Nördlich von Jade Weser Port.


----------



## N00blikE05 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer in WHV, Hooksiel und Schilling.*

Genau da geh ich auch immer graben. Vom Jade Weser Port ausgehsehen Richtung Hooksiel und dann die erste Ölbrücke.


----------



## ALexander Remmers (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer in WHV, Hooksiel und Schilling.*

Vor oder hinter der Ölbrücke?
Ich bin bisher immer an der linken Ecke vom Jade Weser Port buddeln gewesen.
Werde das nächste Mal weiter fahren bis zur Brücke.


----------



## N00blikE05 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wattwürmer in WHV, Hooksiel und Schilling.*

Rechte Seite. Beim Parkplatz einfach die Rampe runter und dann einfach reinwaten. Auf der linken Seite gibt es zu viele Steinchen.


----------

